# Police: Ohio sporting goods stores in theft ring



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

MASSILLON, Ohio (AP) -- Authorities say they believe two northeast Ohio sporting goods stores were a part of a theft ring that stole tens of thousands of dollars in merchandise from other area retailers and resold the items for less.









More...


----------

